# Help, nobody wants to give me a DECENT quote..(ish)



## Eyore (Jul 31, 2002)

Hi every1,

Im facing a dilemma... Im 23, live with me mar and par, have a company van to use everyday, I want a Skyline and after 3 days on the phone...to loads a insurance co.'s... about 30 in total, the best ive got is Standard GTS form Direct line for £1500... and lombard direct wanted the same !! most of the others that would quote was for £2500+ all the way up to £6000 !!!! but most said "Not under 25" so any sugguestions as to what to do... i think the skyline might have to wait a year.. 

any help gladly apprecaited..... ill post up the list of all the people that ive phoned... and quotes !

E


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Try Tett Hamilton 01275 856618, Speak to Damian Chapel although as you've already noticed, your age might be against you on this one 

What about a trader policy ?


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

you could try A-PLAN 0845 071 1234 they were the cheapest by a mile for me.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I rang around recently and Liverpool Victoria won by a mile. It was £500 cheaper than Direct Line and a heck of a lot cheaper than A-Plan

John


----------



## Eyore (Jul 31, 2002)

*Heres the list.... as promiced...*

Liverpool Vic. (on the Web £1049.00 - £1305.00) BUT not under 25s,
Tett Hamilton £5000 - £6000 !!!,
Basildon £2900,
Warick Davis NU 25's,
Osbourne & Sons NU 25's,
A-Plan £2600,
Elephant £2671,
Bell Direct £3000,
Direct Line £1500,
Alan & Alan Nu25's,
Adrian Flux £2000,
Privleage (under Direct Line) £1600,
Chris Knott NU25's,
Lombard Direct £1560,
Admrial £3000,
Hastings Too High a Group !,
Cattrals £2900,
and RAC only 3rd Pty and Nu25's....... 

Im yet to try Tesco and AA but i think Tesco isunder Direct line to !

I think im gonna have to wait a year or two.... bugger..... After all this and Ive found the car I want ! - I might buy it and just keep it but it NEEDs to be used !!!!! aggghhhhh.... 

Thanks guys

E

anymore suguesstions would be gratly apprecaited !


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

have you tried to get a traders policy ?


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> *I rang around recently and Liverpool Victoria won by a mile. It was £500 cheaper than Direct Line and a heck of a lot cheaper than A-Plan
> 
> John *


depends where you live mate london's a high risk area i'm currently paying slightly under £900 for my R33 gtr vspec and i'm still under 30.i'll give liverpool victoria a ring next time pay's to shop around at renewal time.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

*Traders Policy?*

Got any numbers????


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

£1500 aint that bad for a youngun! 

how much have you budgeted to spend on insurance??

When this becomes a formal club, a nice group buy on insurance would be nice...


----------



## Gumby (Sep 28, 2002)

try these people. best quote I got anywhere and I tried at least 30 different companies. Schofield ins. brokers. 0113 2500377
www.schofieldinsurance.co.uk Got my insurance down to just over a grand with all mods declared (and I've got 9 points all speeding ) Also put my girlfriend on as named driver which REDUCED the premium? Weird.


----------

